# Uber Whatsit #140



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## nmoody (Mar 6, 2013)

Oooo this one is real interesting. It looks very crystalline like in some places. Looks to be cut downward and of a softer like material because of how its flaking. 

Is it some sort of insulation?


----------



## gw2424 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am thinking fiber glass.


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm thinking a filter of some kind....


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ronlane (Mar 7, 2013)

A frozen air filter or a hard water filter.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2013)

The very last case of Twinkies made, freeze-dried and pressed.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 8, 2013)

Although I never know what they are I always enjoy looking at them and trying to figure them out.


----------



## shinycard255 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wafers?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2013)

Using this item always costs me money.  Sometimes, _lots_ of money.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Using this item always costs me money.  Sometimes, lots of money.



Credit card?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 11, 2013)

For some reason I want to say it might be a passport but that doesn't seem right at all.....


----------



## snowbear (Mar 11, 2013)

A checkbook / checks?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2013)

snowbear said:


> A checkbook / checks?


----------



## squirrels (Mar 12, 2013)

snowbear said:


> A checkbook / checks?


Whoa! Good job!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, it just took a while to sink in.


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 13, 2013)

You beat me to it. I was going to say a stack of bound paper like a book or magazine.


----------

